# Snap Swivels



## Johnson11c (Jul 30, 2015)

Do you use snap swivels to terminate your lines? I use black snaps to make it easier to change lures when I'm fishing artificial, and I wanted to ask is this a good idea.

I'm starting to think it may be better to take the extra 2 mins and just tie directly to the line instead of using a swivel.


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

yeah i dont have very good luck with them. They always end up breaking lol.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

I have found that I catch more fish with less bling around my lures. A good loop knot will allow for better action on most hard-body lures. Though it is frustrating to have to tie on another lure when in the middle of a hot bite.


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

If I'm hitting bonito or spanish on Gotcha plugs or spoons I'll use about a fairly light 6" wire leader with a swivel to the main line and a snap at the other for quick lure/color changes while protecting the main line. The store bought ones can work, but tend to be too thick for my preferences so I tie my own with Offshore Angler malin wire in 30lb and smaller barrel swivels/snaps.

Also, when trolling at decent speeds for kings or mahi I'll use a heavier barrel to snap swivel to make changing plugs or skirt rigs easier when issues come up or one color becomes a clear performer.

Anytime I'm actually fishing slower, it's all heavy mono or fluorocarbon leaders tied directly to my lures.


----------



## Johnson11c (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I've been wondering about this for the past few weeks and haven't had a chance to actually try it. Will definitely give no swivels a shot. I figure the only thing i'm losing is the 2 minutes it takes to tie another one on.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

gulfbreezetom said:


> I have found that I catch more fish with less bling around my lures. A good loop knot will allow for better action on most hard-body lures. Though it is frustrating to have to tie on another lure when in the middle of a hot bite.


Ditto. I also find a greater bite when I tie on (double uni) a longer leader (8'-9') onto my braid. In the river over here, the fish can see braid. The flouro leader helps.


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

What knot do you use that takes 2 minutes to tie? I'm assuming a uni or a clinch knot. Try the Orvis knot. You can look it up online. It has been my go to know for about the last seven years. I've never had one fail and they are a lot faster to tie than the uni or clinch knot. I can tie a lure on in about 5 seconds...if I'm moving slow. Seriously. It is an easy and fast knot to tie.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

testoner said:


> What knot do you use that takes 2 minutes to tie? I'm assuming a uni or a clinch knot. Try the Orvis knot. You can look it up online. It has been my go to know for about the last seven years. I've never had one fail and they are a lot faster to tie than the uni or clinch knot. I can tie a lure on in about 5 seconds...if I'm moving slow. Seriously. It is an easy and fast knot to tie.


Slick knot. Do you also use the same knot to tie your mainline to your leader (tie both sides like you would a double uni knot), or only for terminal tackle?

For my terminal tackle I use a tarpon loop, which gives my lure or jighead a little more action. Like having a split ring, except less hardware.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

gulfbreezetom said:


> I have found that I catch more fish with less bling around my lures. A good loop knot will allow for better action on most hard-body lures. Though it is frustrating to have to tie on another lure when in the middle of a hot bite.


The loop knot is super easy to tie and has never came loose or broken on me in many, many years.

Since the 70's.


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't use it for leader to line (or tipper to leader for my fly rod). I use the Orivs knot for all my other ties unless I want a loop at the end in order to give some action to my lure/fly.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Throw all your snap swivels away and, as others have said, use knots. I, like OceanMaster, tie most every lure on with a loop knot, especially, top water, suspending, and sinking lures. Snap swivels take away from the natural action the lure was designed to execute. Loops allow freedom to move...


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Check out the tactical anglers power clip. Works awesome. Been using it for years on all my topwaters and hardbaits.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Ocean Master said:


> The loop knot is super easy to tie and has never came loose or broken on me in many, many years.
> 
> Since the 70's.


Had been using the tarpon loop. Just looked up the loop knot. Looks easy to tie even in the dark (which is important). Also looks like it's easy to set the loop size you want which is a little more challenging with the tarpon loop until you get the hang of it. I'll give it a try tomorrow. Thanks for sharing - PFF folks are the greatest!


----------



## yakmedic 5 (Jan 1, 2015)

I use the Rapala loop knot when there is not a split ring. It an easy knot to tie.


----------



## tri_fishing3 (Jun 29, 2015)

I am just getting back into and relearning fishing. But i was facing the same problem. 
My solution was to pre-tie a 2 to 2.5 of 20# fluorocarbon leader to all my baits that I am going to use and use a snap swivel on the end of my 12# power pro.
So far seems to be ok.:thumbup:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Go to "Full Screen" for a good view. (Click on that bottom right broken square thingy on the youtube video screen, just to the right of the YouTube icon).

Jim


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

bbarton13 said:


> Check out the tactical anglers power clip. Works awesome. Been using it for years on all my topwaters and hardbaits.


 I've heard these work well, never tried them myself though.


----------

